# tesco online



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok so the substitutions were ok today but why oh why was it necessary to use a separate carrier for each item?  I had one bag with one tin of tomato soup, one bag with crumpets in.....what a waste


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Why don't you ask them about their "naked shopping" where the shopping doesn't come in bags.

You get more green points too.

T xx


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

I think you can tick when you check out to have it delivered without carrier bags. They still give me a few, for cold things, mostly, but almost all of it comes just in the crates. Apparently, you can also specify your preference for substitutions if you order something that's often out of stock.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

might try that next time although they always time delivery when i am in the middle of a feed which makes it hard. Do they wait while you unpack the crates then?

I do reuse the bags a lot though!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

The reason you have a seperate sub in a seperate bag is because when the pickers are picking your shopping, it isnt just yours they pick!! They have 6 green trays and only 2 of the trays could be yours the other 4 could be another 2 customers!! Your shopping is then put in to the trays that comes up on the pad!!

The pickers have to follow this as it is ment to ensure that all your shopping fits in both or all of your trays! The subs come also come in seperate bags because the pickers HAVE to put them in inside out bags so when the driver delivers to your house and they are going through the subs it is easier to find them if you decide that you dont want them! 

You can choose to have none of your shopping in bags and have it stacked in the trays if this frustrates you and you can also send the carriers back with the driver!!

I hope this helps hun!!

x x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

wow! thanks for the clarification!


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

They do wait while I unpack it, but the delivery guy for my SIL actually comes into her kitchen and helps her!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yeah our guy offered to come & unpack in the ktichen last week but it was a tip so i said no! 

I like the naked shop but it is a pain when you're stood on the doorstep unpacking things into the hall one by one & then carrying a few things into the kitchen time after time. I do like to reuse carrier bags but usually forget to take them with me when I shop in-store


----------

